# Living thread, Y or N?



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone interested in a living thread of me on the trap line? I set up my PC last night using a personal hot spot on my phone. So if I get phone service I can post here and maybe even watch the daily news while Winston and I listen to the yote's howling in the background.

I wont post total numbers, I just don't do that! As loose lips sink ships and my trap ground is sacred. If I get skunked for weeks on end you'll know it though, because when you don;t catch anything you learn allot more than when you do. Like 3 years ago when I figured out they migrated to the forest and I stayed on the prairie.

But I can tell some daily stories or maybe no story and just a post a photo or two.

I am also doing this so folks including me can learn. After 51 seasons I still have allot to learn about canines and cats. Maybe by me writing and you reading my post, you can help me remotely on the line, just like you so kindly did during my cabin build.

Trapper or not we all know our yotes and cats, and yes a group of ideas and thoughts are better then one.

Let me know,

Larry


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes sir, I'll follow along!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh yeah that would be sweet


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I say do it.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

A blog or post? Which is easiest for you to be notified?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

A few years ago I did a thread for a couple of my first couple of seasons trapping on my own that the members here on PT could follow. I enjoyed it and had quite a few following. I enjoyed doing it. Every now and then I'll search those threads and reminisce on those seasons and remember what I learned and what I have learned since then.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Go for it Larry ..and lets see those snares in action . awprint: awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You only live once... So why not.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Larry said:


> Anyone interested in a living thread of me on the trap line? I set up my PC last night using a personal hot spot on my phone. So if I get phone service I can post here and maybe even watch the daily news while Winston and I listen to the yote's howling in the background.
> 
> I wont post total numbers, I just don't do that! As loose lips sink ships and my trap ground is sacred. If I get skunked for weeks on end you'll know it though, because when you don;t catch anything you learn allot more than when you do. Like 3 years ago when I figured out they migrated to the forest and I stayed on the prairie.
> 
> ...


Would definitely follow along.

I'd love so see how the real trappers do it! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Living thread it will be. Thanks for the interest Ill do my best to post more photo's then words.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll be sniffing around, too.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

glenway said:


> I'll be sniffing around, too.


' Like a the lead cat hound hound on a hot trail, or a mongrel sorting through trash?

You appear to me you more like a cat hound Glen. :razz:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pretty sure I've caught a whiff of your potions on the wind from Cedar Rapids. Or, maybe it was just the profound scent from the Hawkeyes.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

It was my potions Glen

...the Hawkeye's suck so there is no fowl smell its all kept in the stadium or the locker room. The heads coach office is especially bad as he counts his $4.3 million dollar/year ...20 year *tax payed salary*. And then his son starts counting his $720,000.00 salary to add to the overall low pressure area.

No corruption in this state or nepotism :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: why do I live hear! Why oh why??.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I take back everything I mentioned about the Hawkeyes! Oh how I hate Ohio State. So sad.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR........So sad Ohio lost, Iowa is not that good...I think they deflated the football!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

55 to 24 is no fluke.

Maybe the Buckeyes have been over-rated by squeaking by the over-rated Penn State team.

Best game since the Chuck Long era.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

on any given Saturday.......GO HAWKEYES!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sadly with Penn losing again, there probably will be no Big 10 teams in the championship games.....


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

When we meet we'll talk more then hunting crows! Well talk about something just a black...Hack-eye football.

BTW I am a Nebraska Fan.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

all's good.........I missed being recruited to Iowa in 71 by one knee surgery........


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

220swift said:


> all's good.........I missed being recrutted to Iowa in 71 by one knee surgery........


Thats a shame...Let me guess I bet you were an end?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

defensive end


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I was thinking offensive...thus I lose!

Two weeks from today I head west. Weather looks promising until Christmas! With any luck the ground won't be frozen and I can make sets faster then you can say #3 Offset Jaw Bridger Coil Spring Steel Trap.


----------

